# 3 Wide Open Throttle rock shows benefitting Toys For Tots



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Hi everybody! My band Wide Open Throttle is playing 3 shows this month benefitting Toys For Tots:

Friday, December 10th at The Concert Pub Galleria (5636 Richmond Ave)
for the Outlaw Dave Christmas Party!

Friday, December 17th at BFE Rock Club (11528 Jones Rd)

Saturday, December 18th at Al's Sports Bar (16203 Westheimer)

Bring a new, unwrapped toy and get in free! Let's see how many Toys For Tots boxes we can fill this year. The band will be dressed up as Santa and his rock-n-roll elves for the 10th and the 17th gigs. We've picked dozens of cover songs and changed the lyrics to Christmas themed. We're going to hand out lyric booklets so everyone can sing along. Come out for a good time and to help less fortunate kids have a great Christmas!

www.myspace.com/wideopenthrottle
www.facebook.com/wotband


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Also, check us out on Fox Rox-Friday December 17th at 9 am. Houston Fox channel 26


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i've seen mb's band a few times. if you like metal rock, you should go see 'em. they're very good.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

See ya at Al's


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Preciate it, MC!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

First show tonight!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Show went great! We were able to get about 6 boxes of toys for Toys For Tots. Next show Friday night!

(also, check us out on Friday morning's Fox Channel 26 news for Fox Rox. We'll be performing live on TV starting at 8am)


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Here we are on Fox this morning so you know what to expect for tonight!

http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/morning_news/101217-wide-open-throttle-rocks-christmas


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

So which 1 of the band members is you , the singer.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

And good on yall for the Toys for Tots gigs.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

With the help of our generous friends, we were able to fill over 10 Toys for Tots boxes and raised over $500 cash! Thanks everybody!
Imagine the smiles on the kids' faces Christmas morning. That's what it's all about!


----------

